# Is porn allowed here???



## Irfaan Ebrahim (30/1/18)

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/1/18)

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



Dammit i just got my popcorn out for a intristing thread and you go and post these pics bud... Wthdbkle....
No idea what the above abbreviations mean but seams appropriate for the times we live in.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (30/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Dammit i just got my popcorn out for a intristing thread and you go and post these pics bud... Wthdbkle....
> No idea what the above abbreviations mean but seams appropriate for the times we live in.


Lmao

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (30/1/18)

Entrapment!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (30/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Entrapment!!!


Almost

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (31/1/18)

Clickbait! Shame on you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Timwis (31/1/18)

I only came on this thread so i could report any inappropriate posts. HONESTLY!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (31/1/18)

Timwis said:


> I only came on this thread so i could report any inappropriate posts. HONESTLY!!!




Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (31/1/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (16/2/18)

How disappointing. Oh well, back to watching "Friends"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (16/2/18)

All the porn i need is just here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (16/2/18)

Got a new chick





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (16/2/18)

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Got a new chick
> 
> 
> 
> ...




the Lustro, so jealous, nice one !!

how she treating you ?

porn to me fo'sho !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hakhan (17/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> All the porn i need is just here.
> View attachment 122568


not going to say it it's to easy

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (17/2/18)

vicTor said:


> the Lustro, so jealous, nice one !!
> 
> how she treating you ?
> 
> porn to me fo'sho !


Looking for a petri 22 RTA now lol

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (17/2/18)

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Looking for a petri 22 RTA now lol
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


Still miss this





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (19/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> All the porn i need is just here.
> View attachment 122568


I know it works with batteries but does it vibrate

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (19/2/18)

Resistance said:


> I know it works with batteries but does it vibrate



The vibrate function only works when a “dumb” person uses it without understanding ohms law.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (19/2/18)

Found a petri 22 RTA brannon new... Happy days





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (19/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> The vibrate function only works when a “dumb” person uses it without understanding ohms law.


Causing blowjobs

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

